# Towing with a trailer/Smart car



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all you folks that tow a small car when travelling. I have a question for you.

We are looking at the options of taking a Smart car with us when touring in France etc. Just looking at Eurotunnel and Seafrance it would appear that there is a significant additional cost for towing a trailer - Eurotunnel want an extra £120 per return and Seafrance want an extra £70. Which are the best deals and which companies to you all use?

Pete


----------



## demoboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Pete, Try directferries.com they are usually cheaper than the ferry co themselves, cheers.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

We tow our Smart and trailer all over Europe and have found that Norfolk lines seem to have good rates 
All carriers charge by trailer length working to limits, however Norfolklines charge a standard rate up to a total rig length of 14m then progressively more more above that.
Worth a look

Yeti


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*tesco*

We use a Tesco credit card to buy everything and use the club points to get free tunnel crossings for our 7m MH and Smart on a trailer!
Haven't paid for last 4 years and go over at most covenient times
Barry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless you have a specific need such as disablement you should question whether you actually need a toad in France.
We have a Smart with an A Frame, but that is only for use in the UK. We have no need for a Toad in France as we can always park within walking distance of where we want to be, even city centres.
Gerry


----------

